# Wanted:  UAV's for Halifax Class Ships



## The Bread Guy (29 Aug 2013)

_NOTE:  Torn between putting this here (because of the airframe) or in a navy forum (because of the launch/maintenance platform) - flipped a coin and here it is._

Wanted:  someone to build, maintain small UAVs to (apparently) work off Halifax Class ships - this from MERX:





> .... This bid solicitation is being issued to satisfy the requirement of the Department of National Defence of Canada for the Small Unmanned Aircraft Systems (SUAS). It is intended to result in the award of two (2) contracts to one successful Bidder: the SUAS Acquisition Contract (SUAS-A) and the SUAS In Service Support Contract (SUAS-S) ....


Closing date:  2013/11/04 14:00 EST

More details (370+ page PDF) in bid docs here


----------



## dimsum (29 Aug 2013)

I didn't read all of it, but ScanEagle would work.


----------



## Underway (30 Aug 2013)

After reading through the whole 300 odd pages some conclusions:

1- this is going to be and army asset, probably retained by the artillery as tactical UAV's currently are structured

2- this equipment/training will remove the contractors from operations, they were the launch and recovery crew both in Afghanistan and onboard Charlottetown, Vancouver in Libya.

3- when a ship sails and requires a UAV, the artillery will provide a detachment for launch, recovery and control, as they are currently providing

4- Scaneagle will win the competition

5- Baby steps... only 4 UAV's with 2 for training and 2 for operations if I'm reading this correctly


----------

